# Tortoise Oral Medication



## TairaBacca (Jul 25, 2017)

After six years I have finally convinced my stubborn parents to visit the vet. The results just came inn for his fecal and blood samples. It turns out that my RT has 3 different types of parasites but luckily his nutritional levels are stable.

I have heard stories on this forum of deaths due to medicated injections. To avoid this, I have decided to order and use the oral medication.

Now I ask you, how should I proceed to give it to my RT. How do I open his mouth without injuring him? Any past experiences with oral medication?
Thanks in advance.
-Tyler


----------



## Kasia (Jul 25, 2017)

Do you know how to adjust the dose to his weight? You don't use the same dewormer for all types of parasites. Do you know which one to use? If they are not in great numbers and don't give symptoms I would think on not giving him meds. What symptoms did you notice? Lack of apetite/activity? Lethargy?


----------



## TairaBacca (Jul 25, 2017)

I actually havn't seen any symptoms. Im about to go pick up the meds so Im not sure what I got.


----------



## TairaBacca (Jul 25, 2017)

I will definitely weigh him though. Thanks for that tip.


----------



## Kasia (Jul 25, 2017)

TairaBacca said:


> I actually havn't seen any symptoms. Im about to go pick up the meds so Im not sure what I got.


It's quite normal for a tortoise to have some parasites, if you don't notice any symptoms it's not necessary to deworm him. At least I wouldn't. Dewormer is actually a parasite poison and can mess with your tortoise gut flora. So concluding you can cause more harm then good. Think about it.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jul 25, 2017)

Oral medications whether liquid or powder are often most easily given in food.

The nature of you not saying what parasites or what meds you are getting gives me opportunity to think you might best not try oral gavage. Most meds for parasites (not all) are given orally in the first place and not as injections. All in all an injection, when dosed correctly, is much less stressful than oral gavage.

Maybe have the vet do it.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 25, 2017)

Tyler
Why force feed the poor little tort ? Rap it up in a food he likes maybe a small peice of lettuce or in a small strawberry. Before you try to force it in it's mouth . Just a idea , good luck !


----------



## TairaBacca (Jul 25, 2017)

Ok, ill definitely not force feed him. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## TairaBacca (Jul 25, 2017)

Will said:


> Oral medications whether liquid or powder are often most easily given in food.
> 
> The nature of you not saying what parasites or what meds you are getting gives me opportunity to think you might best not try oral gavage. Most meds for parasites (not all) are given orally in the first place and not as injections. All in all an injection, when dosed correctly, is much less stressful than oral gavage.
> 
> Maybe have the vet do it.


I understand, I will probably make the process the least stressful for my tortoise


----------



## Markw84 (Jul 25, 2017)

Panacur (fenbendazole) is the most common dewormer for pinworms, which is the most common parasite worm in tortoises. Many do consider a smaller amount of pinworms in the gut not to be a problem and normally do not treat unless the infestation becomes overwhelming and effects the weight gain of the tortoise. It is even suggested it a beneficial gut flora helping in digestion. The problem in captivity, since it is a direct cycle parasite, without good husbandry and cleanliness in the enclosure, the levels can build too high. Also the stress of import for a wild caught specimen, can exacerbate the situation, lowering the tortoises immune responses, and in those cases probably treatment is often suggested.

Since with panacur, if your tortoise is about 750g, the dose will only be about 3/4 a drop. I simply put a drop on a half pellet of Mazuri, then feed that to the tortoise. Easy!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jul 25, 2017)

Markw84 said:


> Panacur (fenbendazole) is the most common dewormer for pinworms, which is the most common parasite worm in tortoises. Many do consider a smaller amount of pinworms in the gut not to be a problem and normally do not treat unless the infestation becomes overwhelming and effects the weight gain of the tortoise. It is even suggested it a beneficial gut flora helping in digestion. The problem in captivity, since it is a direct cycle parasite, without good husbandry and cleanliness in the enclosure, the levels can build too high. Also the stress of import for a wild caught specimen, can exacerbate the situation, lowering the tortoises immune responses, and in those cases probably treatment is often suggested.
> 
> Since with panacur, if your tortoise is about 750g, the dose will only be about 3/4 a drop. I simply put a drop on a half pellet of Mazuri, then feed that to the tortoise. Easy!




Maybe it would be good to know what the active ingredient concentration of the 'ordered' medication is, let alone what that medication is before offering specific doses? I get what the 'common' issue(s) may be, The OP said three types of parasites. It may include benign amoebas which would then indicate another med all together. Maybe three kinds of "worms"? There are med dose tables on-line.

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/exotic-and-laboratory-animals/reptiles/overview-of-reptiles as a start.


----------



## TairaBacca (Jul 25, 2017)

It is called Metronidazole suspension. 250mg/cc. Does this treat all parasites? They only gave me one...


----------



## TairaBacca (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Markw84 (Jul 25, 2017)

Did your vet tell you what you are treating? That drug is normally used for flagellates, which most consider normal gut flora. If loads increase to cause loose stools, mucous in stools, then treatment is advocated. I am curious because I have never seen it dosed for 7 treatments. I've only heard of one followup treatment in 3-4 days. Did the vet give you some probiotic type doses to follow that up with? Concern with that drug is killing off of all good gut bacteria which is quite bad for the tortoise. With 7 doses I would ask about that. Is this vet a tortoise specialist?

If I take my animal to the vet, I am paying for a diagnosis and recommended treatment. I would Expect to get a detailed description of what they found and what you are treating. Flagyl (Metronidazole) is prescribed for any Nematodes (worms) normally and some protozoans. You said they found 3 types of parasites?? If it were me, I would call your vet and find out what exactly they are treating.



Will said:


> Maybe it would be good to know what the active ingredient concentration of the 'ordered' medication is, let alone what that medication is before offering specific doses? I get what the 'common' issue(s) may be, The OP said three types of parasites. It may include benign amoebas which would then indicate another med all together. Maybe three kinds of "worms"? There are med dose tables on-line.
> 
> http://www.merckvetmanual.com/exotic-and-laboratory-animals/reptiles/overview-of-reptiles as a start.



Will, my comments were not at all about doses, except to make the point it is normally an extremely small quantity of medicine to administer. My point was the ease of administering in such a small amount. No need to force the mouth or go the tube route as it is so easy to drop on food and let the tortoise eat!


----------



## TairaBacca (Jul 25, 2017)

Markw84 said:


> Did your vet tell you what you are treating? That drug is normally used for flagellates, which most consider normal gut flora. If loads increase to cause loose stools, mucous in stools, then treatment is advocated. I am curious because I have never seen it dosed for 7 treatments. I've only heard of one followup treatment in 3-4 days. Did the vet give you some probiotic type doses to follow that up with? Concern with that drug is killing off of all good gut bacteria which is quite bad for the tortoise. With 7 doses I would ask about that. Is this vet a tortoise specialist?
> 
> If I take my animal to the vet, I am paying for a diagnosis and recommended treatment. I would Expect to get a detailed description of what they found and what you are treating. Flagyl (Metronidazole) is prescribed for any Nematodes (worms) normally and some protozoans. You said they found 3 types of parasites?? If it were me, I would call your vet and find out what exactly they are treating.



Sadly this is the best vet in my area 
I understand your concern if the medication killing off the good bacteria. You share a valid opinion that I agree with. I will ask my vet the specific details of these parasites.


----------



## TairaBacca (Jul 25, 2017)

The vet in an email said that it was to "start" treatment on the parasites. This makes me wonder how much medication it would require.


----------



## Markw84 (Jul 25, 2017)

It is ridiculous you have not been told what type parasites you are dealing with!!


----------



## TairaBacca (Jul 25, 2017)

OK! I agree! Ill get answers


----------



## Kasia (Jul 25, 2017)

TairaBacca said:


> It is called Metronidazole suspension. 250mg/cc. Does this treat all parasites? They only gave me one...


That one will mess with tortoise gut flora.


----------



## Markw84 (Jul 25, 2017)

TairaBacca said:


> The vet in an email said that it was to "start" treatment on the parasites. This makes me wonder how much medication it would require.


Not sure what happened to my post before, but it got mixed up in my typing somehow:
Flagyl (Metronidazole) is prescribed for flagellates and some protozoans. It is NOT used for nematodes (worms). So maybe that is what your vet means by "starting" as perhaps later treating with Panacur for worms??? But please question the 7 doses of Flagyl. Just doesn't sound right to me!

Where is @deadheadvet when you need him????


----------



## zovick (Jul 26, 2017)

@Markw84

Deadhead vet has been banned from the site for some reason. He seems to think the ban is permanent from what he told me. Hence, he will not be able to make comments on any threads for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Markw84 (Jul 26, 2017)

TairaBacca said:


> Sadly this is the best vet in my area
> I understand your concern if the medication killing off the good bacteria. You share a valid opinion that I agree with. I will ask my vet the specific details of these parasites.


Where are you located? I am in "Northern California" as well. Should be able to find a reptile vet close by.


----------



## TairaBacca (Jul 26, 2017)

I live in the bay area near San Francisco. San Mateo county


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 26, 2017)

zovick said:


> @Markw84
> 
> Deadhead vet has been banned from the site for some reason. He seems to think the ban is permanent from what he told me. Hence, he will not be able to make comments on any threads for the foreseeable future.



He was only banned temporarily, and is NOT banned now. He knows this. He's away because he has chosen to be away. He didn't take well to being banned.


----------



## Markw84 (Jul 26, 2017)

TairaBacca said:


> I live in the bay area near San Francisco. San Mateo county


If you're interested, here's a few from our vet list. I don't know these personally, but worth a call to see if maybe a better tortoise experienced vet:

*Mountain View*
Kenton Taylor, MD
Miramonte Veterinary Hospital
1766 Miramonte Ave.
Mountain View, CA 94040
Tel: (650) 962-8338
Fax: (650) 962-8496


*Oakland*
Cynthia Lynn, DVM
Montclair Vet Hospital
1961 Mountain Blvd.
Oakland, CA 94611
Tel: (510) 339-8600
Fax: (510) 339-3215

*Portola Valley*
Wildwood Veterinary
838 Portola Rd.
Portola Valley, CA 94028
650 851-9453

*San Francisco*
Dr. Alex Herman
All Pets Hospital
269 So. Van Ness
San Francisco, CA 94103
Tel: (415) 861-5725

*San Jose*
Dr. Garrand Look
Crocker Animal Hospital
475 N. Jackson Ave.
San Jose, CA 95133
Tel: (408) 272-1330
Fax: (408) 259-7642

Cristie Mincheff, DVM
Almaden Valley Animal Hospital
15790 Almaden Expressway
San Jose, CA 95120
Tel: (408) 268-3550


----------



## TairaBacca (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks


----------

